
Top Project Managers’ Mistakes That Will Lead Your Project to Fail - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/pm-mistakes-9b58814e8cc9
======
Gen1us
If you want to make things worse on your project, there are 10 tips for
ruining the project, breaking off the relationship with the customer, and
making a real hell for your team.

